# Kohler 17.5 Hp Spit,sputter And Stall.



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Engine Is On A 42'' Craftsman Engine Model Cv490s Serial 3410507273
Engine Is 4 Yrs Old. Does Anyone Know If There Are Any Known Problems With These Engines.engine Acts Up Worse When Blades Are Engaged But Still Does It Even When Not Engaged.
Thanks,townwrench


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

TownWrench said:


> Engine Is On A 42'' Craftsman Engine Model Cv490s Serial 3410507273
> Engine Is 4 Yrs Old. Does Anyone Know If There Are Any Known Problems With These Engines.engine Acts Up Worse When Blades Are Engaged But Still Does It Even When Not Engaged.
> Thanks,townwrench


I would check the flywheel key and perhaps the choke to make sure it is opening all the way.

Does it restart easily after it stalls?


----------

